
Keyboards Without Keys? Surface RT Anyone? - thegr8gatsby
http://www.cnet.com/news/lenovos-yoga-book-could-make-physical-keyboards-an-endangered-species/
======
Piskvorrr
Still here, alive and scoffing, to reply to the article's lede.

In other words, "let's take away all and any tactile feedback, and force
everyone to hunt-and-peck" is as retarded today as it was in 2008.

